# Advice for flying out of JFK



## JeffW (Jul 8, 2011)

For my family's upcoming visit to Marriott Desert Springs, we'll need to drive from Philadelphia to NYC, since our flight is out of JFK.  It's been a decade since I've gone out of JFK.  Then I just went directly to parking, since we only had 2 bags, and no walking restrictions

I'll be travelling with:
- 2 people that can't walk great distances (need/prefer a wheelchair)
- will have 4 wheeled suitcases (2 large, 2 small)
- will also have 2 mobility chairs in travel bags

I'm trying to decide which option is better:

1. Drive everyone up to the terminal, drop off them and the luggage, then drive myself back to long term parking, and take transportation to get back to the terminal.

2. Have all of us going to l/t parking. drop them and the luggage off near a transportation stop, then go park the car, and take the shuttle/tram to the terminal with them.

I think #1 is better, I'm just not sure at JFK:
- how easy it is to drive up to the terminals
- how easy it is to drive back to parking

We do have a handicap placard when I park the car (don't know if that helps, I'm sure it can't hurt).


Next major decision (ultimately up to parents, whose Lincoln we'd go there in) is whether to take their car, and park there, or do two one-way rentals:

Drive:
- advantage: cheaper: at $18/day, $6 every 1/3 day, estimating $150 for parking
- disadvantage: parents have some reluctance about driving their car up to JFK, and leaving it there for a week

Rent:
- disadvantage: rentals would total around $300 [PHL->JFK actually reasonable @ $85, but JFK->PHL about $220.]
- advantage: no wear/tear or risk with personal car.  Slight disadvantage that need to get/return rental car in PHL.

On the chance that a rental is done, who would that affect the first choice:
- still drive everyone to the terminal first
- take everyone to car renturn, and take shuttle to terminal from there (not sure that's really any different from talking parking lot transportation).

As background, we did the one-way rentals two years ago, when we went to Hawaii for 2 weeks out of Newark.  However, the rental cost back then was lower ($230 for both rentals), and would have been less than parking ($270).  For a one week trip, not sure I see the merit in this approach.

Oh one more thing - any reason not to use the JFK long term lot?  There's a thread on Flyertalk on parking at JFK I'm still reading.  Seems like for as many people that say, "XXX private lot is better", there's posts that say they had problems with it.  Cheapest price isn't most important, I'd saw that's more safety and ease of use.

But other comments or suggestions would be appreciated.   Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 8, 2011)

I am not at all familiar with JFK so I am no help there. I was wondering if a towncar option would work for you. Park in a safe place, have the towncar pick all of you up and then the towncar would drop all of you off right at the curb.

Good for you for getting your parents out and about.

elaine


----------



## JeffW (Jul 8, 2011)

A flyertalk post from 2004 quoted $42.50 per person each way from JFK to Philly (and it's from major service that's about 15min away from my house).  Forgetting inflation, that's over $320 round trip.  Plus you need to factor in that they might want to pick you up 6 hrs before your flight.  Probably the least attractive of the 3 options.

Oh, just to add, the departing flight is 820am on a Saturday, return flight arrives 6:30am on a Sunday.  I'm assuming rush hour traffic shouldn't be as bad, given it's a weekend.

Jeff


----------



## Linda74 (Jul 8, 2011)

You could also park at Avistar or one of the other airport lots......they take you by minibus to the terminal and pick you up when you land....cost is about $14 per day for the car parking.......do a search on the internet....not much walking as you get out of your car and get on a minibus, then walk out of the terminal and cross the street when you land after calling them...


----------



## DanM (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Drop everything and everyone at terminal. You can pull up for long enough at all the terminals and there is curbside checkin.
2. Put the car at Avistar or Airpark. Look online for JFK parking. There will be coupons and it will be cheaper and more secure, and probably quicker with free shuttle bus than airport transport.


----------



## shoney (Jul 8, 2011)

I would try smartpark offsite parking.  They had larger bus type vehicles rather than vans.
I wouldn't bother driving through the airport to drive to terminal.  You would then have to park in the long term parking area and take the train to the terminal.  
The offsite parking places are located right off the belt pkwy on the service road.  The take you right to the terminal and on your return flight pick u up at the arrival gate.  very easy!


----------



## Tropical lady (Jul 8, 2011)

*another thought....*

JeffW,
I looked at your departure time (8:20am), added the 2 hrs prior you should be checking in, plus the drive time from Phila and then the time to park and shuttle from long term parking........you may want to consider going the day before, and checking in at a sleep/park/fly hotel?  You pay for the room/s and the parking is free.  They have vans that take you right to the terminal for departure and will pick you up upon return.
If it were just the 2 of you, a middle of the night drive is ok, but you mentioned others with limited ability.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with Tropical Lady.

You have way too many variables that can go wrong for an early morning flight.  Stay right by the airport the night before, get up early and get dropped of at the gate.  

I would also add something that ALWAYS happens to me.  I find the cheapest flight options and end up with inconvenient travel times, etc.  Every time I say to myself "why didn't I just pay more for the convenience".  It is amazing how much I am willing to pay for less hassle "if I could just do it over again".  Maybe I'll learn.  Giving advice is easier than doing it myself, however.


----------



## JeffW (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll look into local hotels, that's a good idea.  In terms of flight complications, we do have a nonstop flight, so that at least removes the risk of issues happening with a connecting flight.

Jeff


----------



## javabean (Jul 9, 2011)

I also agree with Big Matt & Tropical Lady. Many hotels offer the Park and Fly  arrangement with shuttle service to your terminal. You will be traveling so very early in the AM and it is not an easy place to drive to. We live 2 hours upstate and have to make this drive way too often. The drive never gets any easier. 
If you do decide to drive, drop your passengers off at the departure area and just put your car in short term parking and walk across the road and meet them. Don't hassle the additional expense for the short term fee. Your time is worth the few extra dollars. Be aware that you can not accompany them very far. We have started dropping off family with a hug and squeeze and not parking at all.  The skycaps can handle boarding passes & luggage etc right from the curb.


----------



## JeffW (Jul 9, 2011)

An update - talked to my parents, they REALLY aren't thrilled with leaving their car up at JFK.  So right now, they'll pay the extra money for the dual rentals vs parking.  Honestly I don't think JFK will be that bad, but if that's what they want (and they'll pay for it), not going to fight them.

I did research some stay & pay hotel packages.  Rates I saw online were about $200, which included 7 days parking.  Considering that airport long term parking for 7 days is $126, that puts the hotel at ~$75/night + taxes (more when you factor in hotel parking rates ~$13/day).   However, that's just for one room.  Wouldn't feel comfortable (on both sides) with a single hotel room, so need two rooms.  

All of this pushes the cost way out of line.  I realize there's the potential for delays anytime you travel, but we already picked an airport that's normally 2hrs away, is reachable by major highways, is on a weekend, and not a super-early flight.  If we have an issue, I'll hope Delta can get us on a later flight.  With a 7 night stay, not going to be the end of the world if an incident causes us to lose some time there.

Jeff


----------



## Jennie (Jul 13, 2011)

Pull up to the terminal and do curbside check-in. If possible, print out your boarding passes on-line the day before. This will expedite the check-in process. Your luggage will be taken at this point, saving you from waiting in long check-in lines inside the terminal.

Consider calling the airline a day or two in advance and tell them you will need wheelchair assistance. They will note it in the reservation and hopefully have them ready at the curbside counter. Otherwise the person checking you in will request them and they should arrive quickly. The main advantage to doing this is that airline employees will take over, bringing them to the front of the Security check-point line, and then bringing them straight to the boarding gate area where they can sit and wait for you to re-join them after dealing with the car. 

If you have another driver with you, he or she can sit at the wheel while you check in your own bags. At the early hour when you will be arriving, there  should be very few cars in front of the terminal so hopefully the security people will not hassle you to move on immediately. If they try to do so, show the handicap permit and let them know that you are in the process of dropping off two seniors with disabilities who are in need of wheelchair assistance.   

Keep in mind that the area where you pick up and return rental cars can be a long, long way from your terminal. You will probably walk quite a distance and then have to board a bus or a train to get back to the terminal. Allow enough time. But it will be a godsend to have wheelchair assistance for the seniors. I hope they will consent to this service even if they do not desperately need it. A $5.00 tip is appreciated. 

Have a great trip.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jul 13, 2011)

The drop off at JFK is not bad.  Pick up at arrivals has jersey barrier and you can not get near the door.  You have to pick up across the street and it is a huge hassle.  WE always go upstairs to departures and get picked up.  Most times if you come in later in the day it is deadsville upstairs and it works much better.


----------



## JeffW (Jul 13, 2011)

Where is short term parking relative to baggage claim?  I think my plan at both JFK and PHX would be to go ahead of my party to the rental shuttle, then over to get the car, come back to the airport, park in the short term lot, and then go in and meet my party.  I did that at Las Vegas, when it was just me and two people in wheelchair, and it seemed to work well.

The wheelchair attendants should wheel the two people in the party down to baggage claim (my father walking along them).  He can then identify the luggage (get the lighter bags, watch the heavier ones), bring it over to where they are, where everyone/everything can stay together.  

My father (back in baggage claim) can always take a look outside at the car pickup area, and if it looks convenient enough, call me, and have me come there instead of parking.

Jeff


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 14, 2011)

Curious why you can't fly out of Philly or Allentown?


----------



## JeffW (Jul 15, 2011)

We were using Delta companion vouchers.  JFK was both the cheapest aiirport (less than $400 for both my wife & I), plus had flight arrival and departure times that allowed us to handle the eventual drive to Palm Springs without my mother wanting an overnight hotel along the way.  Not the preferred routing, but definitely helps the budget.

Jeff


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 15, 2011)

I guess it depends on what you actually end up spending to fly out of JFK, not just the cost of the ticket.


----------



## JeffW (Jul 16, 2011)

Right now, it's just the higher gas cost to drive ~100 mile each way vs maybe 30 miles, turnpike and bridge tools, and high NYC parking rates.  Even if we could have gotten someone to take us to, pick us up from PHL airport, PHL was always a lot more (mainly from needing 4 hotel room-nights along the way, and stretching the trip).

Jeff


----------



## JeffW (Jul 17, 2011)

I made to it Palm Springs!  Here's a rough outline of the trip:

- had planned at a 4am departure.  Due to myself & my wife getting off a little late from our house, and then my parents not being 100% ready, we left around 4:21am

- GPS predicted an exactly 2hr drive ot JFK.  Even with construction on the NJ Turnpike, dropping it to 1 lane in 2 spots, we got there in less than 2hrs.

- a little hectic up at passenger drop off for Delta (terminal 3) at JFK, but we dropped off all the luggage, my father shuttled the luggage into the terminal, and I went to park the car

- a decent drive back to long term lot, but relatively well marked.  Got the car back, took AirTrain, I think was back at the terminal maybe 6:50am. [One complication - AirTrain drops you off at '1 of 4 Delta checkin counters', unfortunately it's not the one I dropped them off at!.  I had to exit that location, take an elevator down, and walk around to the back of that building, basically following the path you take when you drive to that location.]

- Started to get more hectic trying to checkin.  Fortunately my parents had already contacted someone about wheelchairs, and those two assistants basically streamlined us getting out bags getting checked in.  Not sure we would have made checkin time (1hr) if it wasn't for them.

- Standard stuff going thru Security, maybe just felt worse because it's a REALLY small area, feels almost a little clastrophic.  However once cleared and past it, you entered the airport concourse proper, and it felt like you passed into another world!  It was wide (wider), no crowds, could finally breathe.

- We ended up getting to our gate almost exactly an hour before departure time.

So all in all, a good start to the trip.  My father was surprised at how "not that bad" the drive to JFK was.  I took a picture from the AirTrain terminal of where I parked his car (a handicap spot right in front of the terminal), once he sees that, I think any concerns he had about leaving his car at JFK will be gone.

Definitely a doable trip, and I don't think we'd have reservations about flying out of there again (though I guess, need to wait and see how arrival goes in a week!).  We would give ourselves an extra 20+ minutes, that should cut down / eliminate any drama about rushing the checkin.

Thanks for everyone who posted.

Jeff


----------

